# Port Mansfield state snapper



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Went down to Port Mansfield this weekend to go fishing with Captain Stewart on the â€œReel Obsessionâ€ an incredible 31â€™ Cape Horn. The dude can flat out fish!! We had 5 guys on the boat and he busted his butt to get us our limits of state water snapper. They were all huge snapper which easily filled the box for some great groceries. He charges $1200 for up to 6 anglers and guaranteed limits. Look him up or PM me for his information. Here are a couple from the trip. Tight lines


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

NICE!!


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

...just like there ain't no deer in East Texas, there ain't no snapper left in the Gulf of Mexico... 

Nice haul sir!!


----------



## keywest244 (May 18, 2017)

dang good load of fish! I've Mansfield got some big RS!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

He didn't just get you on a limit of snapper - he put you on a bunch of cows. Nice trip, nice fish, and nice report.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

pocjetty said:


> He didn't just get you on a limit of snapper - he put you on a bunch of cows. Nice trip, nice fish, and nice report.


Yes sir. They were all definitely â€œdonkey fishâ€. He knows exactly where and how to catch the biguns.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow! Thatâ€™s a nice haul.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great catch. Did you flatline for them?


----------



## the_bri_man (Aug 1, 2017)

does Capt. Stewart have a website? my google search didn't turn anything up?


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

kenny said:


> Great catch. Did you flatline for them?


Thanks. We were just dropping down to bottom with 6-8 oz weights.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

the_bri_man said:


> does Capt. Stewart have a website? my google search didn't turn anything up?


Pm sent


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The Big Water Adventure show with Mark Davis just had a real good show on catching big Snapper down at Port Mansfield.... All TRUE state waters....


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Lots of good snapper holes out of PM. I have a few honey holes I can't wait to run out too.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

hog said:


> The Big Water Adventure show with Mark Davis just had a real good show on catching big Snapper down at Port Mansfield.... All TRUE state waters....


I havenâ€™t caught federal snapper in 5 years.

Itâ€™s been a pretty lousy winter season inside 9 miles out of PM.

The headboats that descend on that town donâ€™t help things out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FisherofMen1 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's some might fine eating right there!!


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Who's to say
Nice catch anywise


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

State water down there is amazing. You can catch fish like that all year long in state water have a ton of numbers down there itâ€™s a blast!

Tom


----------

